# Looking for information on Mauget



## oldugly (Mar 25, 2010)

I know its been around a long time, and is a reputable company. Recently I have run accross some cytospora canker, and was recommended to Mauget from a friend. 
There are no reps in my area so instead of face to face with the salesman, I am forced to order by phone or online. Number one question is...does fungisol really work? Number two (which I can get no answers dealing with order clerks on the phone so far) is how much dosage is needed and for how long? Number three of course is how much experience have you guys had with them. 
I have been very pleased with the brand of chemicals I have been using so far, but was actually recommended to Mauget by my supplier...who said he had nothing to work with cytospora canker...but they did. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 25, 2010)

I have 22 years of experience with Mauget. There are numerous products, some of which work, others not so well, as w/most things. The biggest drawback to Mauget is the "re-design" of the capsule. The "new" generation II cap is not great, hard to compress and some products don't drain well. As far as controlling cytospora w/fungisol, it depends on 2 things 1) the level of infection, badly infected (20 to 30% dieback) trees are not worth the effort. 2) The size of the tree. Large trees (over 16" DBH) seem to "fight back" against the injection by clogging the stem w/pitch. Also the nature of pines/spruces vascular system (huge vessels/trachieds) makes me VERY leary of how well and how far the product is translocated. Cytospora being a vascular "blocking" type infection, by its nature would seem to limit movement of anything introduced to the vascular system. It has been my experience that this disease can be suppressed, but not cured. I have found that proper cultural practices, in conjuction with pruning out infected branches seems to work just as well. If injecting, I have found to wait past maximum sap flow to a point where the tree has "calmed down" a little to help reduce the risk of stem blocking by pitch. Be prepared to leave the caps in the tree for 24 hrs. (at least, AND if your state laws allow) to allow for the best drain potential. good luck hope this helps.


----------



## oldugly (Mar 26, 2010)

Urban,
Thank you so much for the information. The spruce I am worried about have less than 10 percent dieback, and are less than 10 inches in diameter. The customer has done a very good job in caring for them up to this point, and is very concerned with this catching in his other trees. So far three trees are infected, in a stand of about 50. Allowing the diseases to "run its course" is not desirable at all. So far I've never used any of the mauget products, so am looking forward to exploring their line of products, and hopefully add another dimension to my arsenal of tools.
Again thank you for the feedback.

Red


----------



## RUBE (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes to most everything Urban said and I would add that if you or anyone else starts pruning out the problem that the tool be disinfected between EVERY cut or you run the risk of spreading the problem. It might not be a bad time to start thinking about a white fir or the Concolor as a replacement as they do better in areas that the spuce doesnt. IE. dry areas, spruces dont like that. Generally the cytospora isnt the first problem.


----------



## Neal (Apr 4, 2010)

Try Larry Durant, Target Specialties in Portland, Ore (503) 789-0733 for info on Mauget. He's ISA certified and has many years of experience with the system. Maryanne Wingle sp? is the company rep. in these parts and she's knows her stuff. I don't have her number but Larry would. 

Regards,

Neal


----------



## oldugly (Apr 4, 2010)

*thank you everyone.*

thanks for the information, I have contacted a rep for this district and she is suppose to be sending me some info on the mauget system. Plus after quite an interesting conversation with her and several others here, I think I have enough info, to know its worth pursuing. Thanks again, everyone...and hope you had a happy Easter with your families.


----------

